# CONCRETE GODS Stoker winner Kealan Patrick Burke & 2x nominee Harry Shannon



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

What if life as you know it was a lie? 
What if the world was not truly ours? 
What if there were old gods dwelling in the earth beneath our feet?

And what if they came back?

From Stoker award-winning horror author Kealan Patrick Burke and two-time nominee Harry Shannon comes a vision of the apocalypse that will make you question everything you thought you knew about the world in which we live. The story CONCRETE GODS is only 99 cents.

http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Gods-ebook/dp/B004JU0JKI/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1295504036&sr=8-23


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi again, Harry, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A featured story today on Daily Cheap Reads CONCRETE GODS What if life as you know it was a lie? What if the world was not truly ours? What if there were old gods dwelling in the earth beneath our feet?

...And what if they came back?

From award-winning authors Kealan Patrick Burke and Harry Shannon comes a vision of the apocalypse that will make you question everything you thought you knew about the world in which we live. The short story CONCRETE GODS.

http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Gods-ebook/dp/B004JU0JKI/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1295504036&sr=8-23


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

What if life as you know it was a lie? What if the world was not truly ours? 
What if there were old gods dwelling in the earth beneath our feet?

...And what if they came back?

From award-winning authors Kealan Patrick Burke and Harry Shannon comes a vision of the apocalypse that will make you question everything you thought you knew about the world in which we live. The short story CONCRETE GODS.

http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Gods-ebook/dp/B004JU0JKI/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1295504036&sr=8-23


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

What if life as you know it was a lie? What if the world was not truly ours? 
What if there were old gods dwelling in the earth beneath our feet?

...And what if they came back?

From award-winning horror authors Kealan Patrick Burke and Harry Shannon comes a vision of the apocalypse that will make you question everything you thought you knew about the world in which we live. The story CONCRETE GODS.

http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Gods-ebook/dp/B004JU0JKI/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1295504036&sr=8-23


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

What if life as you know it was a lie? What if the world was not truly ours? 
What if there were old gods dwelling in the earth beneath our feet?

...And what if they came back?

From award-winning horror authors Kealan Patrick Burke and Harry Shannon comes a vision of the apocalypse that will make you question everything you thought you knew about the world in which we live. The story CONCRETE GODS.

http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Gods-ebook/dp/B004JU0JKI/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1295504036&sr=8-23


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

What if life as you know it was a lie? What if the world was not truly ours? 
What if there were old gods dwelling in the earth beneath our feet?

...And what if they came back?

From Stoker award-winning horror author Kealan Patrick Burke and nominee Harry Shannon comes a vision of the apocalypse that will make you question everything you thought you knew about the world in which we live. The story CONCRETE GODS.

http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Gods-ebook/dp/B004JU0JKI/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1295504036&sr=8-23


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

What if life as you know it was a lie? What if the world was not truly ours? 
What if there were old gods dwelling in the earth beneath our feet?

...And what if they came back?

From Stoker award-winning horror author Kealan Patrick Burke and two-time nominee Harry Shannon comes a vision of the apocalypse that will make you question everything you thought you knew about the world in which we live. The story CONCRETE GODS.

http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Gods-ebook/dp/B004JU0JKI/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1295504036&sr=8-23


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

What if life as you know it was a lie? What if the world was not truly ours? 
What if there were old gods dwelling in the earth beneath our feet?

...And what if they came back?

From Stoker award-winning horror author Kealan Patrick Burke and two-time nominee Harry Shannon comes a vision of the apocalypse that will make you question everything you thought you knew about the world in which we live. The story CONCRETE GODS.

http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Gods-ebook/dp/B004JU0JKI/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1295504036&sr=8-23


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

What if life as you know it was a lie? What if the world was not truly ours? 
What if there were old gods dwelling in the earth beneath our feet?

...And what if they came back?

From Stoker award-winning horror author Kealan Patrick Burke and two-time nominee Harry Shannon comes a vision of the apocalypse that will make you question everything you thought you knew about the world in which we live. The story CONCRETE GODS.

http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Gods-ebook/dp/B004JU0JKI/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1295504036&sr=8-23


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

What if life as you know it was a lie? What if the world was not truly ours? 
What if there were old gods dwelling in the earth beneath our feet?

...And what if they came back?

From Stoker award-winning horror author Kealan Patrick Burke and two-time nominee Harry Shannon comes a vision of the apocalypse that will make you question everything you thought you knew about the world in which we live. The story CONCRETE GODS.

http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Gods-ebook/dp/B004JU0JKI/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1295504036&sr=8-23


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

What if life as you know it was a lie? What if the world was not truly ours? 
What if there were old gods dwelling in the earth beneath our feet?

...And what if they came back?

From Stoker award-winning horror author Kealan Patrick Burke and two-time nominee Harry Shannon comes a vision of the apocalypse that will make you question everything you thought you knew about the world in which we live. The short story CONCRETE GODS is only 99 cents on Kindle.

http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Gods-ebook/dp/B004JU0JKI/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1295504036&sr=8-23


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

What if life as you know it was a lie? What if the world was not truly ours? 
What if there were old gods dwelling in the earth beneath our feet?

...And what if they came back?

From Stoker award-winning horror author Kealan Patrick Burke and two-time nominee Harry Shannon comes a vision of the apocalypse that will make you question everything you thought you knew about the world in which we live. The story CONCRETE GODS.

http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Gods-ebook/dp/B004JU0JKI/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1295504036&sr=8-23


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

What if life as you know it was a lie? What if the world was not truly ours? 
What if there were old gods dwelling in the earth beneath our feet?

And what if they came back?

From Stoker award-winning horror author Kealan Patrick Burke and two-time nominee Harry Shannon comes a vision of the apocalypse that will make you question everything you thought you knew about the world in which we live. The story CONCRETE GODS.

http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Gods-ebook/dp/B004JU0JKI/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1295504036&sr=8-23


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

What if life as you know it was a lie? 
What if the world was not truly ours? 
What if there were old gods dwelling in the earth beneath our feet?

And what if they came back?

From Stoker award-winning horror author Kealan Patrick Burke and two-time nominee Harry Shannon comes a vision of the apocalypse that will make you question everything you thought you knew about the world in which we live. The story CONCRETE GODS.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

What if life as you know it was a lie? 
What if the world was not truly ours? 
What if there were old gods dwelling in the earth beneath our feet?

And what if they came back?

From Stoker award-winning horror author Kealan Patrick Burke and two-time nominee Harry Shannon comes a vision of the apocalypse that will make you question everything you thought you knew about the world in which we live. The story CONCRETE GODS.

http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Gods-ebook/dp/B004JU0JKI/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1295504036&sr=8-23


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I'll definitely be checking this out!


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

What if life as you know it was a lie? 
What if the world was not truly ours? 
What if there were old gods dwelling in the earth beneath our feet?

And what if they came back?

From Stoker award-winning horror author Kealan Patrick Burke and two-time nominee Harry Shannon comes a vision of the apocalypse that will make you question everything you thought you knew about the world in which we live. The story CONCRETE GODS.

http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Gods-ebook/dp/B004JU0JKI/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1295504036&sr=8-23


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

What if life as you know it was a lie? 
What if the world was not truly ours? 
What if there were old gods dwelling in the earth beneath our feet?

And what if they came back?

From Stoker award-winning horror author Kealan Patrick Burke and two-time nominee Harry Shannon comes a vision of the apocalypse that will make you question everything you thought you knew about the world in which we live. The story CONCRETE GODS.

http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Gods-ebook/dp/B004JU0JKI/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1295504036&sr=8-23


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Bleekness said:


> Hi Harry,
> 
> I was thinking about picking up one of your books--which one is the zombie story?


Correct me if I'm wrong, Harry, but I think what my fellow maritimer is looking for is DEAD AND GONE!

However, I'd also have to recommend CONCRETE GODS. I haven't read it - let's be honest - but I have read both Harry & Kealan many times and they are a pair of literary asskickers! I'd recommend anything they tagteam up on.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Sorry, guys...Yes, Dead and Gone is a zombie/ghost story on Kindle for $2.99. PAIN is a novella from Dark Regions now also on Kindle for $2.99, and it is a full bore zombie assault book. All of my early works are out there. Thank you for asking!

Concrete Gods is a sort of Lovecraftian take on living in as crowded city.

http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Gods-ebook/dp/B004JU0JKI/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1295504036&sr=8-23


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

What if life as you know it was a lie? 
What if the world was not truly ours? 
What if there were old gods dwelling in the earth beneath our feet?

And what if they came back?

From Stoker award-winning horror author Kealan Patrick Burke and two-time nominee Harry Shannon comes a vision of the apocalypse that will make you question everything you thought you knew about the world in which we live. The story CONCRETE GODS.

http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Gods-ebook/dp/B004JU0JKI/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1295504036&sr=8-23


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Boy do I understand that, my TBR on the Kindle is staggering..and it was already a small bookshelf in the bedroom. Concrete Gods is our only collaboration so far, certainly inspired by Lovecraft but not written in that style in any way. Sample everything, I always do!

What if life as you know it was a lie? 
What if the world was not truly ours? 
What if there were old gods dwelling in the earth beneath our feet?

And what if they came back?

From Stoker award-winning horror author Kealan Patrick Burke and two-time nominee Harry Shannon comes a vision of the apocalypse that will make you question everything you thought you knew about the world in which we live. The story CONCRETE GODS.

http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Gods-ebook/dp/B004JU0JKI/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1295504036&sr=8-23


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

What if life as you know it was a lie? 
What if the world was not truly ours? 
What if there were old gods dwelling in the earth beneath our feet?

And what if they came back?

From Stoker award-winning horror author Kealan Patrick Burke and two-time nominee Harry Shannon comes a vision of the apocalypse that will make you question everything you thought you knew about the world in which we live. The story CONCRETE GODS.

http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Gods-ebook/dp/B004JU0JKI/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1295504036&sr=8-23


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

What if life as you know it was a lie? 
What if the world was not truly ours? 
What if there were old gods dwelling in the earth beneath our feet?

And what if they came back?

From Stoker award-winning horror author Kealan Patrick Burke and two-time nominee Harry Shannon comes a vision of the apocalypse that will make you question everything you thought you knew about the world in which we live. The story CONCRETE GODS.

http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Gods-ebook/dp/B004JU0JKI/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1295504036&sr=8-23


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

What if life as you know it was a lie? 
What if the world was not truly ours? 
What if there were old gods dwelling in the earth beneath our feet?

And what if they came back?

From Stoker award-winning horror author Kealan Patrick Burke and two-time nominee Harry Shannon comes a vision of the apocalypse that will make you question everything you thought you knew about the world in which we live. The story CONCRETE GODS.

http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Gods-ebook/dp/B004JU0JKI/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1295504036&sr=8-23


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

What if life as you know it was a lie? 
What if the world was not truly ours? 
What if there were old gods dwelling in the earth beneath our feet?

And what if they came back?

From Stoker award-winning horror author Kealan Patrick Burke and two-time nominee Harry Shannon comes a vision of the apocalypse that will make you question everything you thought you knew about the world in which we live. The story CONCRETE GODS.

http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Gods-ebook/dp/B004JU0JKI/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1295504036&sr=8-23


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

What if life as you know it was a lie? 
What if the world was not truly ours? 
What if there were old gods dwelling in the earth beneath our feet?

And what if they came back?

From Stoker award-winning horror author Kealan Patrick Burke and two-time nominee Harry Shannon comes a vision of the apocalypse that will make you question everything you thought you knew about the world in which we live. The story CONCRETE GODS.

http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Gods-ebook/dp/B004JU0JKI/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1295504036&sr=8-23


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

What if life as you know it was a lie? 
What if the world was not truly ours? 
What if there were old gods dwelling in the earth beneath our feet?

And what if they came back?

From Stoker award-winning horror author Kealan Patrick Burke and two-time nominee Harry Shannon comes a vision of the apocalypse that will make you question everything you thought you knew about the world in which we live. The story CONCRETE GODS.

http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Gods-ebook/dp/B004JU0JKI/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1295504036&sr=8-23


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

What if life as you know it was a lie? 
What if the world was not truly ours? 
What if there were old gods dwelling in the earth beneath our feet?

And what if they came back?

From Stoker award-winning horror author Kealan Patrick Burke and two-time nominee Harry Shannon comes a vision of the apocalypse that will make you question everything you thought you knew about the world in which we live. The story CONCRETE GODS.

http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Gods-ebook/dp/B004JU0JKI/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1295504036&sr=8-23


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

What if life as you know it was a lie? 
What if the world was not truly ours? 
What if there were old gods dwelling in the earth beneath our feet?

And what if they came back?

From Stoker award-winning horror author Kealan Patrick Burke and two-time nominee Harry Shannon comes a vision of the apocalypse that will make you question everything you thought you knew about the world in which we live. The story CONCRETE GODS is only 99 cents.

http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Gods-ebook/dp/B004JU0JKI/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1295504036&sr=8-23


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

What if life as you know it was a lie? 
What if the world was not truly ours? 
What if there were old gods dwelling in the earth beneath our feet?

And what if they came back?

From Stoker award-winning horror author Kealan Patrick Burke and two-time nominee Harry Shannon comes a vision of the apocalypse that will make you question everything you thought you knew about the world in which we live. The story CONCRETE GODS is only 99 cents.

http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Gods-ebook/dp/B004JU0JKI/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1295504036&sr=8-23


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

What if life as you know it was a lie? 
What if the world was not truly ours? 
What if there were old gods dwelling in the earth beneath our feet?

And what if they came back?

From Stoker award-winning horror author Kealan Patrick Burke and two-time nominee Harry Shannon comes a vision of the apocalypse that will make you question everything you thought you knew about the world in which we live. The story CONCRETE GODS is only 99 cents.

http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Gods-ebook/dp/B004JU0JKI/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1295504036&sr=8-23


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

What if life as you know it was a lie? 
What if the world was not truly ours? 
What if there were old gods dwelling in the earth beneath our feet?

And what if they came back?

From Stoker award-winning horror author Kealan Patrick Burke and two-time nominee Harry Shannon comes a vision of the apocalypse that will make you question everything you thought you knew about the world in which we live. The story CONCRETE GODS is only 99 cents.

http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Gods-ebook/dp/B004JU0JKI/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1295504036&sr=8-23


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

What if life as you know it was a lie? 
What if the world was not truly ours? 
What if there were old gods dwelling in the earth beneath our feet?

And what if they came back?

From Stoker award-winning horror author Kealan Patrick Burke and two-time nominee Harry Shannon comes a vision of the apocalypse that will make you question everything you thought you knew about the world in which we live. The story CONCRETE GODS is only 99 cents.

http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Gods-ebook/dp/B004JU0JKI/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1295504036&sr=8-23


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

What if life as you know it was a lie? 
What if the world was not truly ours? 
What if there were old gods dwelling in the earth beneath our feet?

And what if they came back?

From Stoker award-winning horror author Kealan Patrick Burke and two-time nominee Harry Shannon comes a vision of the apocalypse that will make you question everything you thought you knew about the world in which we live. The story CONCRETE GODS is only 99 cents.

http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Gods-ebook/dp/B004JU0JKI/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1295504036&sr=8-23


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

What if life as you know it was a lie? 
What if the world was not truly ours? 
What if there were old gods dwelling in the earth beneath our feet?

And what if they came back?

From Stoker award-winning horror author Kealan Patrick Burke and two-time nominee Harry Shannon comes a vision of the apocalypse that will make you question everything you thought you knew about the world in which we live. The story CONCRETE GODS is only 99 cents.

http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Gods-ebook/dp/B004JU0JKI/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1295504036&sr=8-23


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

What if life as you know it was a lie? 
What if the world was not truly ours? 
What if there were old gods dwelling in the earth beneath our feet?

And what if they came back?

From Stoker award-winning horror author Kealan Patrick Burke and two-time nominee Harry Shannon comes a vision of the apocalypse that will make you question everything you thought you knew about the world in which we live. The story CONCRETE GODS is only 99 cents.

http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Gods-ebook/dp/B004JU0JKI/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1295504036&sr=8-23


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

What if life as you know it was a lie? 
What if the world was not truly ours? 
What if there were old gods dwelling in the earth beneath our feet?

And what if they came back?

From Stoker award-winning horror author Kealan Patrick Burke and two-time nominee Harry Shannon comes a vision of the apocalypse that will make you question everything you thought you knew about the world in which we live. The story CONCRETE GODS is only 99 cents.

http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Gods-ebook/dp/B004JU0JKI/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1295504036&sr=8-23


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

What if life as you know it was a lie? 
What if the world was not truly ours? 
What if there were old gods dwelling in the earth beneath our feet?

And what if they came back?

From Stoker award-winning horror author Kealan Patrick Burke and two-time nominee Harry Shannon comes a vision of the apocalypse that will make you question everything you thought you knew about the world in which we live. The story CONCRETE GODS is only 99 cents.

http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Gods-ebook/dp/B004JU0JKI/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1295504036&sr=8-23


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

What if life as you know it was a lie? 
What if the world was not truly ours? 
What if there were old gods dwelling in the earth beneath our feet?

And what if they came back?

From Stoker award-winning horror author Kealan Patrick Burke and two-time nominee Harry Shannon comes a vision of the apocalypse that will make you question everything you thought you knew about the world in which we live. The story CONCRETE GODS is only 99 cents.

http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Gods-ebook/dp/B004JU0JKI/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1295504036&sr=8-23


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

What if life as you know it was a lie? 
What if the world was not truly ours? 
What if there were old gods dwelling in the earth beneath our feet?

And what if they came back?

From Stoker award-winning horror author Kealan Patrick Burke and two-time nominee Harry Shannon comes a vision of the apocalypse that will make you question everything you thought you knew about the world in which we live. The story CONCRETE GODS is only 99 cents.

http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Gods-ebook/dp/B004JU0JKI/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1295504036&sr=8-23


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

"What if the world was not truly ours? What if there were old gods dwelling in the earth beneath our feet?"

Well, sure... you know what they say:

_That is not dead which can eternal lie.
And with strange aeons even death may die._

Or, if you prefer the traditional:

_Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn._

Looks like an awesome story, Harry!


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

What if life as you know it was a lie? 
What if the world was not truly ours? 
What if there were old gods dwelling in the earth beneath our feet?

And what if they came back?

From Stoker award-winning horror author Kealan Patrick Burke and two-time nominee Harry Shannon comes a vision of the apocalypse that will make you question everything you thought you knew about the world in which we live. The story CONCRETE GODS is only 99 cents.

http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Gods-ebook/dp/B004JU0JKI/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1295504036&sr=8-23


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

What if life as you know it was a lie? 
What if the world was not truly ours? 
What if there were old gods dwelling in the earth beneath our feet?

And what if they came back?

From Stoker award-winning horror author Kealan Patrick Burke and two-time nominee Harry Shannon comes a vision of the apocalypse that will make you question everything you thought you knew about the world in which we live. The story CONCRETE GODS is only 99 cents.

http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Gods-ebook/dp/B004JU0JKI/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1295504036&sr=8-23


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

What if life as you know it was a lie? 
What if the world was not truly ours? 
What if there were old gods dwelling in the earth beneath our feet?

And what if they came back?

From Stoker award-winning horror author Kealan Patrick Burke and two-time nominee Harry Shannon comes a vision of the apocalypse that will make you question everything you thought you knew about the world in which we live. The story CONCRETE GODS is only 99 cents.

http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Gods-ebook/dp/B004JU0JKI/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1295504036&sr=8-23


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

What if life as you know it was a lie? 
What if the world was not truly ours? 
What if there were old gods dwelling in the earth beneath our feet?

And what if they came back?

From Stoker award-winning horror author Kealan Patrick Burke and two-time nominee Harry Shannon comes a vision of the apocalypse that will make you question everything you thought you knew about the world in which we live. The story CONCRETE GODS is only 99 cents.

http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Gods-ebook/dp/B004JU0JKI/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1295504036&sr=8-23


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

What if life as you know it was a lie? 
What if the world was not truly ours? 
What if there were old gods dwelling in the earth beneath our feet?

And what if they came back?

From Stoker award-winning horror author Kealan Patrick Burke and two-time nominee Harry Shannon comes a vision of the apocalypse that will make you question everything you thought you knew about the world in which we live. The story CONCRETE GODS is only 99 cents.

http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Gods-ebook/dp/B004JU0JKI/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1295504036&sr=8-23


----------

